# VueScan Alternative?



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

I've just upgraded to 10.8 and now my Canon LIDE80 scanner is incompatible with VueScan. I have confirmed this with Hamrick, so there's no hope there.

Can anyone recommend an alternative software or will I have to get a new scanner? 

Thanks!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Peripherals often dictate a choice. Latest and greatest OS plus new peripherals that are no real improvement over the old stuff; or hanging in with older equipment for as long as possible. FWIW I belong to the latter camp.

That said you might generate more useful replies by posting this in the Anything Mac area or the Mac Troubleshooting area.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Preview ?*

Might be worth checking to see if your scanner will work using Apple's Preview app
How to Scan Images with Preview | Mac|Life

Cheers


----------



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

eMacMan said:


> Peripherals often dictate a choice. Latest and greatest OS plus new peripherals that are no real improvement over the old stuff; or hanging in with older equipment for as long as possible. FWIW I belong to the latter camp.
> 
> That said you might generate more useful replies by posting this in the Anything Mac area or the Mac Troubleshooting area.


I posted here because it was for "All IOS" and I figured that was an IOS problem, but I will take your advice.

I hung on as long as I could and I knew some things would no longer work once I went Mountain Lion, and amazingly enough so far the scanner is the only victim.

Thanks!


----------



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

Ants said:


> Might be worth checking to see if your scanner will work using Apple's Preview app
> How to Scan Images with Preview | Mac|Life
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I checked that, but no, the LIDE80 is not among those that 10.8 will support.

Future Shop has the LIDE210 on at $80 this week, and from the replies here, it looks like I should probably order it.

(It has just occurred to me that I should try it with my old iBook first.)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

The Mac forum would be a better place to post, but anyway, here we are...

At least VueScan supports that Lide210 with OS X 10.8.4, but you might want to do some checking on Canon's software for the latest OS X compatibility, ie: 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5134146?start=0&tstart=0

One reason I keep, and I often keep using an older OS X version such as SL where everything still works when needed. And also saves having to buy newer equipment. 

And just make sure of compatibility if buying:
OS X: Printer and scanner software available for download


----------



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. I did check the Canon website and also the OS X page, and that LIDE210 will work, but I think I will hold off. I use a scanner so seldom now that I've sort of retired that one of my cameras or my trusty old fax machine can do most scanning jobs.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

That's a good idea to use a camera or even the Mac's camera to capture an occasional quick "scan" job. ;-)


----------



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes the camera's colours are more faithful, and that can be important. And thanks for suggesting the Mac's camera, I hadn't thought about it!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

greenhome said:


> I've just upgraded to 10.8 and now my Canon LIDE80 scanner is incompatible with VueScan. I have confirmed this with Hamrick, so there's no hope there.


In my experience, if VueScan can't do it, there's not much of an alternative. Hamrick is amazingly quick at keeping his program updated with scanner models new and old. Any scanner that won't work with it is likely due to a significant technical issue. In this case, it's Canon's PowerPC driver that VueScan would rely upon to communicate with the LIDE80.

You may be able to find a workaround by running a Virtual version of Snow Leopard in VirtualBox or or something like that... fire it up whenever you need to scan (IMHO, a waste of time and disk space, but YMMV).


----------



## greenhome (Feb 19, 2010)

CubaMark said:


> You may be able to find a workaround by running a Virtual version of Snow Leopard in VirtualBox or or something like that... fire it up whenever you need to scan (IMHO, a waste of time and disk space, but YMMV).


Thanks, and I agree, not worth the time, when I could get a decent replacement for under $80.


----------

